# Health Check "Puff"



## Timwis (23/9/22)

Just noticed @Puff the Magic Dragon hasn't been on the forum in nearly 2 weeks, hope he is ok! Can anyone put my mind at rest?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/9/22)

Last seen on the forum 12 Sep

@Puff the Magic Dragon , do you copy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/22)

Silver said:


> Last seen on the forum 12 Sep
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon , do you copy?


Peeps can disappear for a few days but he has posted on the Happy Birthday thread daily for ever since I can remember so to go from posting on the forum everyday 7 days a week to just vanishing is very worrying!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/9/22)

It's quite possible that he went to the farm without applying for leave again.
Any one from the Cape Town meet group may have closer contact and some knowledge perhaps?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/22)

Hi fans.

Rumours of my death have been exaggerated.

I am alive and as well as expected We moved out of Cape Town on 13 Sept. Massive effort with two trucks arriving on the same day from different towns.

Internet connection has not yet been sorted and therefore the lack of posting on Ecigssa.

On a more serious note thanks @Timwis for noticing my absence. It goes to show that members care about oneanother.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (25/9/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi fans.
> 
> Rumours of my death have been exaggerated.
> 
> ...


Didn't even miss you!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (25/9/22)

Good to hear @Puff the Magic Dragon 
good luck with the move

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

